# German International School in Dubai?



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello expats,

does any of you have any experience regarding the German International School/Kindergarten in Dubai?

As my childs mother comes from a German speaking country I have been considering applying for our 3 year old to start in the German International Kindergarten in Dubai, would like to hear some experiences first tho.


----------

